# Winchester closing doors



## Mallard Masher (Jan 15, 2006)

I just herd that Winchester is going threw some money problems. The mod 94, mod 70, and the mod 1300 will no longer be made. Anyone herd about this. What a nightmare. I hope this doesn't happen to anyone else.


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

The issue isn't money, Olin, who owns the Winchester brand and manufacturing rights, has elected not to extend or renew the current 25 year manufacturing license (expires Mar 31) to US Repeating Arms who owns the old Winchester manufacturing plant in New Haven CT. Most likely, US Repeating Arms, owned by Belgium company Hershal Group, will close the old Winchester plant. Olin is considering other sources to manufacture the brand. Hershal owns Browning, US Repeating Arms in the US and FN/FAL.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually the issue is money. As quoted from Robert Sauvage, a spokesman for the Herstal Group, "The name will continue, but not with those traditional products", "Economically speaking, we cannot continue. We have lost a lot of money".

Missouri-based Olin Corp. owns the Winchester brand name. In the late 1970s, after a massive strike by its machinists, Olin sold the plant to U.S. Repeating Arms along with the right to use the Winchester name until next year.

Sauvage said the Herstal Group wants to extend that right past 2007 but Olin has not decided whether to allow it. Spokeswoman Ann Pipkin said Olin is disappointed with Herstal's decision to close the plant and may sell the Winchester naming rights to someone else. Herstal will continue to manufacture high end Winchester rifles in Japan and two other overseas locations until the right to the Winchester name expires next year.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Winchester an american legend, made in japan. :eyeroll:


----------



## Kiwi98j (Sep 6, 2005)

Unfortunately Olin wants a long term committement from US Repeating Arms to manufacture out of the Winchester plant and Herstal is just not going to make that committement more than a year at at time nor do they want to pay royalties to Olin. Herstal has been making the same noise recently just like they did when they levered New Haven and the state to pony up $12,000,000 in TIF funding in the late `90s when they threatened to move the plant after they purchased US Repeating Arms. They effectively control the manufacture of US military small arms out of their FN plant in South Carolina.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Kiwi98j, Olin sold that plant to Herstal 20 or so years ago and at the same time leased the Winchester name to Herstal. The plant has less than 200 employees at present. Of course they are not going to commit to a long term agreement if profits aren't there and why should they. They have been losing money for years. What will be lost is the model 94, model 70, and 1300 pump. None of this is good news but no one can blame the company for slumping sales. That blame belongs to the public.

fishless, Japan has been making guns for Herstal with the Winchester name for a some time now. Most notable are the models 95, 1885 and 92. These are high quality guns that are far above the quality of the guns produced here and the high price goes along with it. These guns still have another year to be produced with the Winchester logo. However it is sad to see this happening but IMHO I think the culprit is really the overseas copies that are flooding the market for cowboy action shooters which are about the only people interested in lever guns anymore.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

fishless said:


> Winchester an american legend, made in japan. :eyeroll:


Yeah just what I was thinking!


----------



## fastrax (Jan 31, 2006)

For over a month, I have had a new Winchester Model 94, Trapper Compact ordered from my regular Gun Dealer. I have never had to wait more than 3 or 4 days when I order from him. Last week he called to inform me that he could not get the gun and Winchester was being bought out by Browning. He said that Browning planned to stop production on all the "Low End" Guns. I have called every gun dealer that I can find in a 100 mile radius, to no avail. I guess this is getting to be "The American Way". Soon we will have to speak Japanese to buy a Gun or an Automobile. I am soooooo disgusted, I can't stand it.


----------



## 204ruger (Jan 4, 2006)

Gohon said:


> As quoted from Robert Sauvage, a spokesman for the Herstal Group, "The name will continue, but not with those traditional products", "Economically speaking, we cannot continue. We have lost a lot of money".
> 
> Missouri-based Olin Corp. owns the Winchester brand name. In the late 1970s, after a massive strike by its machinists, Olin sold the plant to U.S. Repeating Arms along with the right to use the Winchester name


Well there you go. The damn "unions" have struck again. Before long everything will be imported. :******:


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

Ah man that sucks you can't get the same quality as american made stuff.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The best part of Japan making guns they turn arround and put some of that cash tward anti gun people to help disarm people.


----------



## Hawkseye (Nov 21, 2005)

I was pondering a Model 94 Legacy in .44Mag for about a year...When I finally succombed to the temptation, I was shocked when I heard that they were no longer available because the New Haven plant was closing. I looked all over the internet and local stores to no avail. I decided to get a Marlin 1894 instead, and I am not disappointed. I am loading both Hornady's 265 and Speer's 270 grain Gold Dot, and placed 5 out of 6 shots in 1.465". Marlin has really stepped up their quality, but Winchester will be sorely missed. We who are free men are becoming a dying breed because of the cancers of the U.N., socialism, and the unions, and so-called free trade which were designed to destroy the core of our economy.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

What is wrong with Unions. I am sad to hear the news about winchester however!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

The unions are pushing for too much money. The auto union is by far the worst, but they are all guilty to a degree.

In the mindset of a union, the guy that sweeps the floors at GM should make $30 an hour. Im sorry, but I really dont agree with that. They want big pay, huge benefit packages, and great retirements for everyone. Thats fine and dandy on the surface, but the end result is massively increased payroll expenditures, which leaves 2 options. Cheapen up on the product, or raise prices to where the product isnt worth what you're paying.

These 2 options result in 2 effects. If the products quality is allowed to drop, the buying public chalks it up to slipping American quality and people quit buying. If the prices are raised, the buying public says "screw that, I can get an import for half the cost with almost as good or even better quality"

The unions have a place in modern society, but making sure the janitor makes $62k a year should not be one of them. It doesnt take a rocket scientist to see what this mentallity is doing to our domestic manufacturing.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks gun Owner. The mother of the unions was mistreatment of the work force in my opinion. I hope big corporations will remember this!


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*The internet prices have gone crazy over prices for Winchester Model 94's.

I purchased a Winchester Model 94, Ranger yesterday 16 Feb for $278 @ Walmart. This is the last model 94 they had in the store and are unable to order any more. I already have a pre 64 model 94 in 25-35 Winchester and break down Model 55 in 30 W.C.F. (30-30 Winchester), but I just had to have another one.

I would advise people to purchase them before the sellers realize what they have.

OneShotOneKill*


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I went looking yesterday and found a 1956 model 94, in .30-30. Gun is in about 94-96% condition, and I picked it up for $400. The guys at the local Big 5 and Walmart told me somebody came thru about 4 days ago and bought every lever action they had. Dunno if it was the same guy, but a call to the local stores showed they had all been snatched up the same day.

I probably paid a lil more than I would have normally paid for the 94, but its identical to the one that my great grandfather owned, and passed down through the family. My brother has it now, and I was always a lil jealus. Now I have my own


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I was also looking at a lever in 44 mag and everyone knows what they have. Unhappy times for me. I also have just saved up enough cash for one. I was looking at a puma in 44 mag. it seemed like a ok gun. Will probably go for a Marlin. Then it will be rifle man time.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

They are not closing there factories are just being sold but most likely the name will be sold with the factories, so there is still hope for winchester :beer:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That's not correct. Herstal is closing the doors of the New Haven plant in March. They may eventually sell the factory to someone else who will make guns but they cannot sell the Winchester name. The Winchester name belongs to Olin Corporation and the contract lease of the name to Herstal expires in 2007. Herstal still has plans to manufacture high end Winchester custom guns in their over seas plants until that name lease expires next year.


----------

